
Men are much more likely to die from coronavirus – but why - surroundingbox
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/26/men-are-much-more-likely-to-die-from-coronavirus-but-why
======
aaron695
Media - "Coronavirus pandemic exacerbates inequalities for women, UN warns"

Even though it's literally killing one and a half as many men. The reason for
the lockdown. The killing bit.

As usual it will obviously also hurt women due to our refusal to understand
the disease biologically which still effects the 40% of deaths which are
women.

------
redis_mlc
Somebody could do some useful statistical analysis on nursing home corona
deaths by gender.

Or, you know, continue debating R0 and Rt with incomplete corona testing.

Most people have more confidence in reports deaths than porous testing stats.

